# Oconee National Forest Dispersed Camping



## FlipKing (Mar 5, 2014)

A few buddies and I are looking into doing some dispersed camping close to the river or lake so that we can do some fishing. I've never done NF camping so trying to do as much research as possible. From what I've read, as long as we are 150' from the water, we can camp pretty much where ever we would like correct? Also can make a fire if it is not a high risk time with downed or dead wood. I've read that some areas can be rough, but if we were to hike a ways off the road to some back water, would it be that bad? Any advice would be most helpful!


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 6, 2014)

You are mostly correct.  You might want to check that 150' as I've never heard of that, and being as USDA has a campground about 50' feet from the water at Hwy 15 suspect it might not be true.  Also people camp on the banks of the Oconee River all up and down the NF.  Maybe it's in the regs and rangers look the other way, but it's a fact.  

I've always been told, and practiced that you can camp anywhere in the Oconee NF.


----------



## FlipKing (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll double check that, Appreciate the advice. We also plan to go up there one day and talk to the Rangers and scout where we might want to go in at. Our goal is go be secluded, so hopefully it wouldn't be too crowded on the water.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 6, 2014)

Make sure you are talking about Oconee National Forest.  Oconee and Chattahoochee are now part of the same forest, and the 150' foot rule might apply in the mountains near running water.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 6, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Make sure you are talking about Oconee National Forest.  Oconee and Chattahoochee are now part of the same forest, and the 150' foot rule might apply in the mountains near running water.



Only buffer I know of in these parts would be along the Chattoga (it being "wild and scenic"). But with that said, never heard of it being enforced !!


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 6, 2014)

Scratching my head, that may be the rule on the Appalachian Trail.  OP might want to check that.


----------



## FlipKing (Mar 6, 2014)

I will, also plan to speak with Rangers near by just to double check. I just know I want to be away from every. Seclusion


----------

